# Does Photoshop Elements link/work with Lightroom CC



## JohnNewman (Jun 22, 2019)

Hello, I have CC and am quite happy with the way it works. I don't really want or need the full version of Photoshop but did think I might find Elements useful on occasion. So I downloaded a trial version with a view to accessing it from within Lightroom but when I tried to edit in Photoshop from the File menu, it seemed to be looking for the full version and not Elements. I know CC won't/can't access other editing software such as NIK, Luminar etc but would have thought that Elements, as part of the Adobe family would be accessible. Any thoughts anyone.
Many thanks, John.


----------



## JohnNewman (Jun 22, 2019)

Just to add to original query, if I can't "round-trip" to Elements, how can I export a high quality version of an edited Raw image to then import/use in an external editor. All I can see are options to export as jpeg or original file (with settings that another editor wouldn't recognise). I guess I need a TIFF, PSD (or DNG?)  of my image with edits baked in?
Thanks again for looking, John.


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 22, 2019)

Hi John

Desktop version of LR Cloud only supports Photoshop as an external editor (iOS etc you can share to others)

So, I would suggest export as TIFF, edit in Elements then Import to LR.


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 22, 2019)

Paul McFarlane said:


> So, I would suggest export as TIFF, edit in Elements then Import to LR.


Except you can't (yet) export as TIFF from LrDesktop! 

Perhaps exporting as Original + Settings, open into PSE, save as TIFF, import back into LrDesktop?


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 22, 2019)

Jim Wilde said:


> Perhaps exporting as Original + Settings, open into PSE, save as TIFF, import back into LrDesktop?



Jim

Of course, I'm getting mixed up. Spot on solution from you!


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jun 22, 2019)

No worries, Paul....we've all done that!


----------



## JohnNewman (Jun 22, 2019)

Thanks guys, just to confirm I have Lightroom CC which I think is now called just Lightroom (?).  So, final query, if I export original plus settings, will Elements read the settings to show adjustments that I may have already made in LR?

Cheers, John


----------



## Paul McFarlane (Jun 23, 2019)

Hi John

You're correct, CC is now just named Lightroom (as distinct from Lightroom Classic)

I'm sure the answer to your question is yes. I have Photoshop (not Elements) and certainly that's the case with PS. Try it with one to prove!


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jun 23, 2019)

JohnNewman said:


> Thanks guys, just to confirm I have Lightroom CC which I think is now called just Lightroom (?).  So, final query, if I export original plus settings, will Elements read the settings to show adjustments that I may have already made in LR?


In principle yes, but Elements often contains an older version of ACR, looking at the complaints. So if the original is proprietary raw and your camera is a very recent model, that may create a compatibility problem. You would have to convert the exported original to DNG with the DNG Converter first.


----------

